# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year



## Matrix (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Rainee (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Matrix this is just lovely.. I just love the snow sceneries... so refreshing when we have it so hot..
Merry Christmas to you and yours also and a wonderful happy 2015.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Matrix!  Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Raven (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you Matrix and SeaBreeze.
I love the snowy scene.  I was hoping for a little snow for Christmas eve and Christmas Day
but heavy rain  is forecast for here.

I wish everyone a Blessed and Happy Christmas and good health in the new year 2015.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2014)

Back at you!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 23, 2014)

Seasons Greetings, Happy Holidays to you too Matrix and may the New Year bring much peace joy to you and yours.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice scene Matrix, and a Happy Christmas to you all 'behind the scenes'.

Ken, I thought the little bug was real and on my computer screen, doh!!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for your holiday greetings, Matrix.  I wish you and your family and friends a wonderful holiday season and all the best for a happy, healthy and prosperous new year!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 23, 2014)

Wishing a very happy Christmas to Matrix and SeaBreeze.

Thank you for a great forum.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 23, 2014)

And wishing a very happy Christmas to all my fellow SF members and guests.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you Matrix!  I've enjoyed the icicles on the Forum header also!  Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year!  Thanks to you and Seabreeze for a fun and friendly forum!  - Jim


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's wishing all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Thank you SeaBreeze and Matrix for all you do so that we can all enjoy the forum.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Seasons Greetings and Happy New Year to everyone!  Live long and prosper!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2014)

What a nice thread...  it includes everyone...  That's how it should be!!!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuletide wishes to everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you and Merry Christmas to you as well, Matrix. You and Seabreeze make this such a wonderful forum. 
Merry Christmas to everyone on the forum, and it is fine with me if we miss the snow part of it, and you people that like snow; I hope you all have some when you wake up Christmas Morning.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2014)

no snow..no snow no snow no snow no snow no snow no snow no snow.................


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks to our Admins for the service you provide and may your Christmas be everything you want it to be.

Peace and love to you both.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Must agree with HFL as you have the best forum going and have gotten me out of a couple problems over time.
Merry Christmas and a most Happy New Year.


----------



## Shirley (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy New year, too!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Thanks to our Admins for the service you provide and may your Christmas be everything you want it to be.
> 
> Peace and love to you both.





Pappy said:


> Must agree with HFL as you have the best forum going and have gotten me out of a couple problems over time.
> Merry Christmas and a most Happy New Year.



I must agree, so to the best Admins around:  :cheers1::thankyou::bighug::thumbsup::applause2::thankyou1:



Now  :gettowork: But seriously :thumbsup1:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Definitely the best Admin and Mod anywhere..I will agree with that !! Merry Christmas Matrix and SB..may 2015 bring you everything you wish for yourselves.. :beerandwhistle:

...and to all on Senior Forums  a Very Merry Christmas


----------

